# 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum



## painsucker (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich habe meinen Vodavertrag auf einen anderen tarif ändern lassen und danach peinlichst genau darauf geachtet das ich meine Freiminuten einhalte.
Ein paar Tage später checkte ich meinen Rechnungszwischenstand und mich traf der Schlag. Über 300€ waren innerhalb einer Woche schon zusammen gekommen. Ein Anruf bei Vodafone brachte leider bis dahin noch nichts da sie die Rechnung noch nicht einsehen konnten.

Durch ein Zufall schaute ich in die Rechnungsübersicht von Arcor. Meine bisherigen Rechnungen lagen immer so zwischen 40-60€....da stand aufeinmal 450€!!!! hier konnte ich die einzelnen Verbindungen gleich sehen und es zeigte mir an das ich immer dieselbe Nummer gewählt haben soll.
09005 99000503 und das teilweise im Minutentakt.
das war im Zeitraum vom 16.04.-11.05. dann hat es aufgehört
vom 30.04.-04.05. war mein Arcoranschluss noch außer Betrieb wegen Umzug.

Mittlerweile war auch die Rechnung von Voda durch und hab heute gleich angerufen. Man sagte mir das ich eine Servicenummer angerufen hätte und zwar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



09005 990005 und das zu Zeiten wo ich schlafe (3-4Uhr morgens)
auch im Zeitraum vom 18.04 an. Habe 0900 Nummern sofort sperren lassen und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß angefordert.

Ich hatte in dem Zeitraum als einzigster Zugang zum Handy Telefon und Internet und auch so stehen Arcor und Voda bei mir in keiner direkten Verbindung
AUSSER!
Ich habe mir bei Voda eine eMail Flat zugelegt das mir eMails an mein Handy weitergeleitet werden....kann ich mir da was eingefangen haben?
Was kann ich tun? Kann ich irgendwie nachweisen das ich nichts gemacht habe? und was ist das für eine Nummer?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe
vielen Dank schonmal.
mfg painsucker


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Die *0900599000503* gehört 

Atlas Interactive
Deutschland GmbH
Christoph-Probst-Weg 3 
20251 Hamburg 

Frage an Dich: Spielst Du irgendwelche Onlinespiele?

atlasinteractive.de/cms/index.php?id=311

Das ist meine _Lieblingsfirma_, wenn Du dort also nach Informationen fragst, schicke _besonders liebe Grüße_ von mir mit. Diese _besonders lieben Grüße_ verdiente sich die Firma und ihre Macher _redlich_


----------



## painsucker (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Ja, ein paar Onlinespiele spiele ich, aber entweder schon vor dem besagten Zeitraum oder erst seit kurzem. Und auch nicht um die Uhrzeiten wo die Verbindungen zustande gekommen sein sollen.
Bringt es was wenn ich mich mit der Firma in Verbindung setze??
Verstehe ich das falsch oder liegt da ein Hauch Ironie in deinem letzten Satz?:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



painsucker schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das falsch oder liegt da ein Hauch Ironie in deinem letzten Satz?


Das weise ich jetzt aber weit von mir. _Niemals_ würde ich etwas über diese Firma sagen, was diese in ein schlechtes Licht rücken könnte. Wozu auch? man ist dort _erkennbar_ um Redlichkeit bemüht... 

Jetzt aber genug davon... Ich denke schon, dass Atlas Dir sagen könnte, welche Firma hier die Hand aufhält.

Ich vermute, dass es sich um den Zahlungsanbieter rentabily handelt.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="0900+599000503"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Lindendollars, Pferdeseiten, Aquariumsseiten, usw - wir hatten das hier schon.


----------



## painsucker (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

OK vielen Dank ersma, ich werd mich bei denen mal kundig machen und und das Ergebnis dann hier mal bekannt geben ^^


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hier: Lindendollars (Second Life)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt.html#post237251
(hier war es das Töchterlein... trotzdem ist die ganze Sache nicht unumstritten gewesen, es gab sogar einen Radiobericht darüber - über diese Pferdeseite - inzwischen haben die auch eine Fischeseite mit virtuellem Aquarium und so'nem Brachialquatsch) )

irgendsowas - also: Frage bleibt, wie es auf Deine Rechnung kam...


----------



## painsucker (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Also ich hab Antwort von Atlas Interactive, der genaue Wortlaut:

Unsere technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG hat keine Fehler bei der Verarbeitung oder Ab*rechnung der 0900-Verbindungen ergeben. Für die Richtigkeit unserer technischen Aufzeichnungen und der darauf basierenden Abrechnungen spricht der sog. Anscheinsbeweis. *Die pauschale Schutz*behauptung*, es seien keine 0900-Rufnummern angewählt worden, stellt demgegenüber keinen rechts*erheblichen Einwand gegen den vertrag*lichen Vergütungs*anspruch unserer Kunden dar. Es liegt somit kein Grund für eine Bean*standung vor.

Hab mich mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale kundig gemacht. das stand unter anderem folgendes zu 0900 Service Nummern:

Der Anbieter muss zu Beginn des Gesprächs kostenlos den Minutenpreis oder den Blocktarif bei Anrufen aus dem deutschen Festnetz nennen. *Auch dass der Gebührenzähler erst drei Sekunden nach Ende der Ansage anspringt, muss der Anrufer erfahren*. Firmen, die die vorherige Information unterlassen, steht kein Cent zu.

Daraufhin habe ich versucht die besagte Nummer von meinem Festnetzanschluss aus anzurufen um zu prüfen ob so eine Ansage kommt. Es kommt zwar eine Ansage aber nur das diese Servicenummer von meinem Festnetzanschluss aus nicht errreichbar ist....? Dann hab ichs noch 3 mal probiert aber jetzt kommt noch nicht mal mehr eine Ansage sondern nur Stille, nicht mal klingeln oder freizeichenton.

Wie also soll ich 0900 Nummern gewählt haben wenns von meinem Festnetanschluss nicht geht, kann ich irgendwie rausbekommen ob Arcor 0900 Nummern bei mir schon gesperrt hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Tja, leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob Atlas damit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen entsprechend eine "technische Prüfung" vorgenommen bzw. vorgelegt hat. Ich bezweifle das. Aber vielleicht liest ja einer unserer TKG-Experten mit und schickt Dir eine PN oder erklärt noch einmal, wie so eine "technische Prüfung" auszusehen hat...


----------



## painsucker (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Also folgendes ist bis jetzt passiert.
Voda hat nochmal alles ihrerseits geprüft und festgestellt das definitiv von meiner Nummer aus der Service genutzt worden sei, haben mir aber eine 200€ Gutschrift gegeben um mich als Kunde zu behalten. Die Rechnung beläuft sich trotzdem bei über 350€.
Arcor hat mir die 560€ Rechnung geschickt. Am Telefon sagte man mir das man da nix machen könne und ich mich mit der Atlas Interactive in Verbindung setzen müsse um das zu klären. Gut habe ich das mal gemacht. 
Auf meinen schriftlichen Widerruf hatten sie ja nicht reagiert....Am Telefon sagte man mir das das alles teschnich geprüft sei und rechtens ist.
Als ich sagte das ich versucht hatte die 0900 Nummer anzurufen um zu schauen was das für eine Nummer ist, aber dann eine Ansage kommt das die Nummer von meinem Anschluss nicht erreichbar sei obwohl zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keine 0900 Sperre aktiv war kam nur. Oh da muss ich mal kurz mit meiner Kollegin reden....(10 sek. Warteschleifenmusik)....Also sie hat ihnen ja eine E-Mail geschickt mit den Verbindungen...ist alles rechtens.
Sie informierte mich nochmal das man unter der Nummer einen Code für eine Internetseite bekommt. Um was für eine Seite es sich handelt könne sie mir nicht sagen aber sie schicke mir den Namen ihres Kunden dieser Nummer.

Technische Support-Hotline für Computer-Spiele unseres Kunden „Blizzard Entertainment Europe“

Ich bin mal auf die Seite gegangen um zu gucken und muss sagen Ich und auch keiner in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld hat etwas mit World of Warcraft oder sonstiger solcher Spiele zu tun, dafür haben wir gar keine Zeit und ich würde mir dann bestimmt nicht für fast 900€ irgendwas für ein Spiel holen. Was kann ich tun. 
Gibt es zum beispiel eine Möglichkeit die Telefonwahlliste meines Handys wiederherzustellen um einwandfrei zu beweisen das ich diese Nummer nicht von meinem Handy aus gewählt habe?


----------



## painsucker (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hallo ich nochmal.
Mittlerweile habe ich ein Brief der Inkassogesellschaft Mr.Net bekommen. Ich habe aber Blizzard Entertainment mal angeschrieben (Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein) und nach Unterstützung gefragt. da die ihren Sitz aber in Frankreich haben kam bis jetzt noch nix. Was kann ich tun um weitere Mahn-und Inkassokosten zu vermeiden. Soll ich erst einmal eine Prüfung der Verbindungen anfordern, die Einzelverbindungsnachweise hab ich schon.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



painsucker schrieb:


> ...und ich mich mit der Atlas Interactive in Verbindung setzen müsse um das zu klären.
> ...alles teschnich geprüft sei und rechtens ist...


Wieso soll man einer Firma glauben, die auf ihrer Webseite offenherzig davon geschrieben hat, dass man die Bundesnetzagentur austricksen wolle?


----------



## painsucker (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hab mir gleich mal das pdf  der Stellungnahme gespeichert. Interessant, aber kann ich denen das unter die Nase reiben und sagen. Guckt hier, und da wollt ihr seriös sein!!??
Oder wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich eine Antwort kommen wie. Sie haben das falsch ausgelegt bla bla bla....

gegen Atlas vorzugehen scheint mir wie ein kampf gegen Windmühlen,a eber klein bei geben werd ich nicht. hab mir schon überlegt mich an ComputerBild zu wenden die haben ja auch ne Rechtsabteilung. Zumindest wären die Medien schonmal ein gutes Druckmittel oder?


----------



## Teleton (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



> Unsere technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG hat keine Fehler bei der Verarbeitung oder Ab*rechnung der  0900-Verbindungen ergeben. .


Das sieht mir nicht nach technischer Prüfung sondern einer Behauptung aus. Hier gibts eine Entscheidung was in einer technischen Prüfung enthalten sein muss.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...efung-nach-45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html


> Für die Richtigkeit unserer technischen Aufzeichnungen und der darauf basierenden Abrechnungen spricht der sog.  Anscheinsbeweis.


 Ja, aber nur wenn die technische Prüfung durchgeführt und ohne zählerbeeinflussende Ergebnisse bleibt. Erst die ergebnislose Prüfung ist Grundlage des Anscheinsbeweis.


> Die pauschale Schutz*behauptung, es seien keine  0900-Rufnummern angewählt worden, stellt demgegenüber keinen rechts*erheblichen Einwand gegen den vertrag*lichen Vergütungs*anspruch unserer Kunden dar.


Die pauschale Schutzbehauptung "Alles funzt wunderbar" rechtfertigt einen Vergütungsanspruch nicht. Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche, selber welche.


----------



## painsucker (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Brief verfasst und Zitate aus dem Forum mit benutzt ich hoffe das geht klar. hier der brief:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit möchte ich noch einmal auf Ihre Forderungen bezüglich meiner Anschlüsse
...., .... und meiner Mobiltelefonnummer .....
Angeblich soll ich unter diesen Nummern einen ihrer 0900 Service genutzt haben. Es handelt sich hierbei um folgende Nummer 09005 99000503. In ihrer letzten E-Mail teilten Sie mir mit das es sich hierbei um die Nummer ihres Kunden „Blizzard Entertainment Europe“ handelt.
Nun wollte ich mich selbst mit Blizzard in Verbindung setzen um das Problem zu klären, aber, wie Sie vielleicht selber wissen, haben die ihren Sitz in Frankreich. Eine E-Mail Adresse oder Telefonnummer konnte ich nicht finden. Nur eine 0900 Nummer zu denen ich kein Zugang mehr habe. Also blieb mir nur der Postweg und dieser dauert etwas länger.
Ich will Ihnen damit nur sagen, vorerst von Mahnungen und Inkasso abzusehen und mir die Chance zu lassen das Problem zu klären.
Nun möchte ich noch einmal auf die technische Prüfung ihrerseits eingehen.
Ich fordere hiermit einen eindeutigen Nachweiß der technischen Prüfung.

Zitate aus Ihrer E-Mail:
*„Unsere technische Prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG hat keine Fehler bei der Verarbeitung oder Abrechnung der 0900-Verbindungen ergeben.“*

Das sieht mir nicht nach technischer Prüfung sondern einer Behauptung aus.

*„Für die Richtigkeit unserer technischen Aufzeichnungen und der darauf basierenden Abrechnungen spricht der sog. Anscheinsbeweis.“*

Ja, aber nur wenn die technische Prüfung durchgeführt und ohne Zählerbeeinflussende Ergebnisse bleibt. Erst die ergebnislose Prüfung ist Grundlage des Anscheinsbeweises.

*„Die pauschale Schutzbehauptung, es seien keine 0900-Rufnummern angewählt worden, stellt demgegenüber keinen rechtserheblichen Einwand gegen den vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch unserer Kunden dar.“*

Die pauschale Schutzbehauptung "Alles funktioniert wunderbar" rechtfertigt einen Vergütungsanspruch nicht.


Mein Misstrauen in ihre Seriosität und Ehrlichkeit ist aufgrund der 
„Stellungnahme des FST im Rahmen der Anhörung „Zustimmungsfenster vor Verbindungsherstellung durch Dialer“, Mitteilung Nr. 259/2004“ begründet
Zitat: 
_Die Vorschriften haben nach unserem Kenntnisstand zu erheblichen Umsatzrückgängen bei seriösen Dialeranbietern – und somit auch zur Senkung des Bruttosozialprodukts und zum Abbau zahlreicher Arbeitsplätze – geführt, ohne die Problematik als solche zu lösen. 

Aus unserer Sicht sollte deshalb kurzfristig und im Konsens mit Vertretern der seriösen Mehrheit der Marktteilnehmer – wie dem FST e.V. - nach anderen praktikablen, schlagkräftigen Lösungsansätzen mit geringerem Verwaltungsaufwand gesucht werden.

Gerade anlässlich der gesetzlichen Neuregelungen (TKG, TKV, TNV) bietet sich aus Sicht des FST die Möglichkeit, die Dialerproblematik nochmals insgesamt zu überdenken und gemeinsam und konstruktiv neue Lösungen zu entwickeln. Der FST erklärt diesbezüglich weiterhin seine jederzeitige Gesprächsbereitschaft.“_

Wo 50 erlaubt sind, fahren wir auch 50". War das nicht ein Zitat eines dieser seriösen Dialeranbieter? Nun denn, hier erklärt aber jemand, im Ort 100 fahren zu wollen, weil er zufällig weiß, dass die Blitzanlage defekt ist.
So dreist und frech damit auf seiner Webseite zu werben, ist eine neue Dimension. 
Zeigt meines Erachtens überdeutlich die Einstellung des FST und seines Vorstandes gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## painsucker (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

So ich habe gestern Voda einen Brief gefaxt und zwar diesen hier
heute hat mich voda angerufen und das war ungefähr so.

_______________________________________________________________
Voda: guten Tag wegen ihrem Schreiben. Sie müssen alles bezahlen
         die anrufe gingen von ihrem Handy aus

_Ich: _ _ich hab da nie angerufen

_Voda: aber es wurde eindeutig von ihrem handy aus angerufen, sie können
         auch in raten zahlen

_Ich:    nein, ich bezahle gern mein teil, aber nicht die 0900 nummern
         ich hab mich schon mit dem anbieter der nummer in verbindung
         gesetzt, immerhin will er im grunde das geld und nicht sie

_Voda: na in erste linie wollen wir das geld

_Ich:    na dann will ich erst mal einen Nachweiß für die Ordnungsmäße
         technische Prüfung

_Voda: sie haben bereits den EVN

_Ich:    Ich will aber einen Nachweiß das die Prüfung ohne störung war, weil
          ich habe da nicht angerufen_

Voda: na das können sie ja jetzt einfach behaupten das sie da
         nicht angerufen haben. Die prüfung verlief ohne störungen

_Ich:    sie können auch einfach behaupten das die störungsfrei verlief
          ich will einen nachweiß_

Voda: wir drehen uns hier im kreis. ich würde raten sie zahlen. wenn sie
         wollen auch in raten oder wir müssen Inkasso einschalten.
         uns sie brauchen uns auch nicht andauernd schreiben.

_Ich:    hallo? sie haben mir doch einen brief geschrieben ich soll begründen 
          warum ich nicht bezahlt hab, obwohl ich das schon vor nem monat
          ihnen geschrieben habe_

Voda: entweder sie zahlen oder Inkasso. ich wünsche ihnen einen schönen
         abend. wiederhören
_________________________________________________________________
So in etwa wars.
Was soll ich jetzt tun. kann ich auf den technischen nachweiß bestehen,
oder gibts das nur bei festnetzanschlüssen?


----------



## painsucker (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

aslo ich muss nochhmal fragen zählt *§ 45i Abs. 1 TKG *auch für mobilfunkanbieter (voda) oder nur für das festnetz?


danke


----------



## painsucker (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

So heute kam ein Brief von Blizzard.
Hier
also doch das pferdespiel aber so was spielt hier erst recht keiner, 100%ig
Voda hat mittlerweile auch meine Karte gesperrt aber ohne vorher mal mich anzuschreiben, mahnung oder dergleichen.


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



> zählt § 45i Abs. 1 TKG auch für mobilfunkanbieter (voda) oder nur für das festnetz?


Im §45i steht:





> von dem Anbieter von *Telekommunikationsdiensten *


Dazu §3 Ziffer 24 TKG 





> "Telekommunikationsdienste" in der Regel gegen Entgelt erbrachte Dienste, die ganz oder überwiegend in der Übertragung von Signalen über *Telekommunikationsnetze *bestehen, einschließlich Übertragungsdienste in Rundfunknetzen;


dazu dann §3 Ziffer 27 TKG :


> 27. 	*"Telekommunikationsnetz"* die Gesamtheit von Übertragungssystemen und gegebenenfalls Vermittlungs- und Leitwegeinrichtungen sowie anderweitigen Ressourcen, die die Übertragung von Signalen über Kabel, Funk, optische und andere elektromagnetische Einrichtungen ermöglichen, einschließlich Satellitennetzen, festen und mobilen terrestrischen Netzen, Stromleitungssystemen, soweit sie zur Signalübertragung genutzt werden, Netzen für Hör- und Fernsehfunk sowie Kabelfernsehnetzen, unabhängig von der Art der übertragenen Information;


Und schon ist alles klar


----------



## painsucker (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

gut also zählt's 
hab mich nämlich mit dem vodafoneservice rumgestritten und die meinten der Einzelverbindungsnachweis würde reichen und mehr gäbe es nicht.


----------



## Teleton (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Läuft doch wunderbar. Du forderst eine Doku an (beweisbar?) bekommst keine geliefert. Im Prozess werden die D2 merken dass ein fehlender Nachweis Probleme bringt.

Wundert mich aber, dass Du nix bekommst. D2 war der erste Anbieter der schon seit 2000/2001 Dokus in Form von 4-5 seitigen Ankreuzbögen versendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hallo !

Ich möchte doch mal was dazu Sagen ,

Es ist leider so dass sich eine Vielzahl von Menschen versuchen sich auf die eine oder andre Art rauszureden ,
das man nie im Leben eine 0900 Nummer angerufen hat.
Man sollte sich vorher überlegen was man tut oder lässt.

Ob Pferde Seiten oder nicht , später stellt man fest es ist doch nicht das wahre gewesen , also was tun , genau die Lösung www.Computerbetrug .de
Löst alle meine Probleme , es gibt doch genug Betrüger auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.

Wir haben jeden Monat solche versuche , das ende davon ist Inkasso und noch höhere kosten.

Zum Sarkasmus über Atlas,  dieses Unternehmen Arbeit recht unverlässlich, da wir schon seit Monaten Kunde bei Atlas sind und eine viel Zahl von 
Premium Nummern haben , wissen wir genau wie die Wege verlaufen wenn sich solche vermeidlichen Opfer melden.
Ich möchte mich für die zusätzliche Arbeit dank der Beschwerden bedanken, und zugleich für die extra einnahmen die ein Inkasso Büro  verdient.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Premium Dienste


----------



## painsucker (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



> es gibt doch genug Betrüger auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.


Hallo? gehts noch? Les ich falsch oder stellst DU, werter Herr Premium Dienst, mich als Betrüger dar??!!

Also wenn ich wirklich diesen Sinnlosen Service genutzt hätte würde ich dazu stehen. Ich würde brav in Raten die Rechnung abbezahlen (Soviel Courage habe ich im gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Personen die andere beschuldigen und sich noch nicht mal registrieren)

schon klar wir haben uns das alles nur ausgedacht und es wurden extra Foren dafür gegründet nur um Premium Diensten eins auszuwischen:wall:

Mal ehrlich, mag sein das es seriöse und ehrliche Dialer gibt, aber ich sehe nicht ein für etwas zu bezahlen was ich nicht genutzt habe.
Mal zusammen gefasst:
Die von mir angegebene Nummer ist ja, wie sich nun herausgestellt hat, eine Nummer wo ich anrufen kann um sachen für ein Gaul auf ner Pferdeseite zu kaufen. Und nicht wie mir Atlas weiß machen wollte von Blizzard (Danke nochmal an Blizzard für die recherche der Nummer)
Mal angenommen, ich hätte da wirklich angerufen, müsste ich ja auf der Seite nen Account haben mit dem "Super-Über-Pferd" laut dem *Verbindungnachweiß*. Komischerweiße habe ich aber keine Accountdaten für diese Seite. :bash: 
und das SIE als Kunde von Atlas jetzt hier ankommen und sagen "Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, Atlas is doch Super" is ja klar hauptsache der Rubel rollt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es ist leider so dass sich eine Vielzahl von Menschen versuchen sich auf die eine oder andre Art rauszureden,
> dass man nie im Leben eine 0900 Nummer angerufen hat.


Ich weiß aus der langjährigen Erfahrung hier, dass es solche Fälle gibt. Obwohl ich es nicht fundiert quantifizieren kann, würde ich aber doch behaupten, dass die Zahl der unseriösen Nummernnutzungen durch unseriöse oder betrügerische Firmen die Zahl der Kunden, die sich um Zahlung drücken wollen, um einen Faktor übersteigt, der irgendwo in der Größenordnung von Tausenden oder mehr liegen dürfte.


> Man sollte sich vorher überlegen was man tut oder lässt.


 und - am Rande - auch, was man schreibt. Aber lassen wir die Spirenzchen... Fakt ist: Voraussetzung dafür, sich vorher überlegen zu können, was man tut oder lässt, ist es, genaue Informationen zu erhalten über die Konsequenzen von Anrufen und so weiter. Daran hapert es und auch hier würde ich behaupten, dass die Inhalteanbieter hier die schwarzen Schafe sind und nicht die Kunden. Wer hier willentlich und im Wissen darüber, was es kostet, eine 0900-Stöhnline anruft, ist dafür selbst verantwortlich und bekommt hier auch keine Unterstützung, insofern ist das hier: 


> später stellt man fest es ist doch nicht das wahre gewesen , also was tun , genau die Lösung www.Computerbetrug .de
> Löst alle meine Probleme


eine Unverschämtheit, die wir allerdings gerade zu Dialerzeiten ja auch von so manchen Würgeschlangen und anderen Parasiten lesen durften (Nein, Du bist keine Würgeschlange - das ist ein Insiderjoke). Jüngere Mitlesende hier sollen sich davon nicht ärgern lassen, das ist die übliche Symptomatik bei Märchenwertanbietern.


> es gibt doch genug Betrüger auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.


Sag mal, Du arbeitest nicht zufällig für die Bundesnetzagentur? 


> Wiir haben jeden Monat solche versuche , das ende davon ist Inkasso und noch höhere kosten.


Bitte quantifizieren! Einen winzig kleinen Hinweis darauf, wie seriös die Branche arbeitet, zu der gehörig Du Dich hier bezeichnest, liefern die empirischen Erfahrungen:
Wie viele als seriös registrierte Dialer mussten rückwirkend als illegal bezeichnet werden? 500.000? Das war fast jeder Dritte! (ohne die Dialer, die übersehen wurden und ohne die gar nicht registrierten).
_Kleiner Exkurs:_
Wer damals Märchenwertdienste nötig hatte, konnte ungestraft einen Rabatt von mindestens 33% genießen, mit etwas Erfahrung gab es alles - vom Kochrezept bis zum Pfuibildchen - _völlig umsonst_!
Trotdem muß sich das gelohnt haben. Wie kann das sein???


> Zum Sarkasmus über Atlas,  dieses Unternehmen Arbeit recht *unverlässlich*, da wir schon seit Monaten Kunde bei Atlas sind und eine viel Zahl von Premium Nummern haben , wissen wir genau wie die Wege verlaufen wenn sich solche *vermeidlichen* Opfer melden.


Atlas unverlässlich? Das würde mich interessieren, da ich einige Kunden dieser Firma sehr gut kenne. Oder meintest Du verlässlich im Sinne von "zuverlässig", "legal", "seriös"? Das würde mich wundern, da diese Firma offen auf ihrer Internetseite verkündet hat, rechtliche Schlupflöcher auszunutzen, bis man ihnen drauf kommt. Eine solche Firma hat am deutschen Markt nicht verloren. 
Oder meintest Du "verlässlich" im Sinne von "verlässlich ausschüttend" - das würde sich wiederum mit der Darstellung der Kunden decken.

Bitte erläutern!

vermeidliche Opfer gibt es: Das sind die Tausenden und Abertausenden betrogener Märchenwertkunden, die sich nicht wehren können oder wollen. _Vermeintliche_ Opfer gibt es auch. Im Promillebereich.


> Ich möchte mich für die zusätzliche Arbeit dank der Beschwerden bedanken, und zugleich für die extra einnahmen die ein Inkasso Büro  verdient.


Wenn ein Kunde bewusst Märchenwertdienste nutzt und nicht zahlt und den Anbietern und sich Arbeit und Ärger macht, dann sind "wir" und "ihr" sicherlich einer Meinung in der Einschätzung solchen Verhaltens als ärgerlich, unnötig und ablehnenswert.


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Premium Dienste


aus Berlin?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich möchte doch mal was dazu Sagen ,



Ich auch.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es ist leider so dass sich eine Vielzahl von Menschen versuchen sich auf die eine oder andre Art rauszureden ,
> das man nie im Leben eine 0900 Nummer angerufen hat.
> Man sollte sich vorher überlegen was man tut oder lässt.



Leider ist es auch so, dass das Geschäftsmodell auch von den weniger seriösen Anbietern genutzt wird. Das zwingt dazu, dass sich die Betroffenen der Abwehrstrategien nach Recht und Gesetz bedienen, die das Zivilrecht vorsieht. Dadurch werden die Schwachstellen des Geschäftsmodells deutlich. Da es nicht nur zweifelhafte Anbieter gibt, leiden seriöse Anbieter auch unter den rechtlich zutreffenden Argumenten.

Frage: 

Wer hat sich auf diesen Markt zuerst eingelassen? 
Weshalb ist die Branche nicht Willens sich der schwarzen Schafe zu entledigen? 
Weshalb versuchen die seriösen Anbieter nicht ihr Geschäftsmodell wasserdicht zu machen? 
Sollte hier Umsatz vor allem gehen?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ob Pferde Seiten oder nicht , später stellt man fest es ist doch nicht das wahre gewesen , also was tun , genau die Lösung www.Computerbetrug .de Löst alle meine Probleme , es gibt doch genug Betrüger auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an.



Wenn es nicht das Wahre war, könnte es auch eine Schlecht-Lieferung oder eine Nicht-Erfüllung sein. Auch darüber schon nachgedacht?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir haben jeden Monat solche versuche , das ende davon ist Inkasso und noch höhere kosten.Zum Sarkasmus über Atlas,  dieses Unternehmen Arbeit recht unverlässlich, da wir schon seit Monaten Kunde bei Atlas sind und eine viel Zahl von Premium Nummern haben , wissen wir genau wie die Wege verlaufen wenn sich solche vermeidlichen Opfer melden.Ich möchte mich für die zusätzliche Arbeit dank der Beschwerden bedanken, und zugleich für die extra einnahmen die ein Inkasso Büro  verdient.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Premium Dienste



Frage: 
Wer treibt die Kosten? 
Wer beauftragt das Inkassobüro?
Vermeintliche Opfer oder "echte" Opfer. Ist das nicht oft Ansichtssache?
Seid Ihr Anbieter sicher, dass die Seiten, wenn sie denn von Dritten beworben werden, auch so aussehen, wie ihr meint?

Nur damit ich richtig verstanden werde; ich meine so etwas: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post252486


----------



## painsucker (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hallo ich bins mal wieder. heute kam der erste gelbe Brief von Mr. Net.
"Beantragung gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid"
Atlas hat sich mittlerweile noch nicht zu meinem Brief geäußert aber die haben ihn auf alle Fälle bekommen (Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein). Und Mr. Net haben die auch nicht bescheid gesagt. Ich werd da wohl mal ein Schreiben an Mr. Net verfassen, dass ich es eine ziemliche Frechheit von Atlas ist, meinen Brief einfach zu ignorieren. So geht man also mit den angeblichen "Kunden" um. Den Brief den ich an Atlas geschrieben habe lege ich auch gleich noch mit rein.
Wenn man fleißig zahlt dann bekommt man Hilfe, Rat und Service ohne ende. Gibts ein Problem, dann ist der Kunde das Problem und der letzte....!
Wenn schon angefangen wird, das Internet zu zensieren, warum dann nicht auch solche Dialeranbieter, Kostenfallen und Abzockseiten??


----------



## painsucker (1 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Ich bins mal wieder, mittlerweile habe ich einen Brief an Mr.Net geschrieben und auch schon eine Antwort erhalten. Was haltet ihr von dem schreiben. Im übrigen ist der beiliegende einzelverbindungsnachweiß fehlerhaft da bei einigen datums schon meine aktuelle rufnummer steht obwohl ich die da noch gar nee hatte.
ich hatte mir überlegt noch einen Brief an mr.net zu schicken, wo drin steht das der evn fehlerhaft ist (natürlich werde ich die nicht drauf hinweißen wo)
und das das kein nachweis, sondern nur eine abgeschriebene (und dazu noch falsch) Liste ist
und das ich jetzt einen anwalt einschalte.

Hier mein Brief......
......und hier die Antwort von Mr.Net


----------



## painsucker (6 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hi,
mal eine Frage (wieder mal)
Ich habe voda geschrieben das ich von denen die technische prüfung nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG fordere. als antwort bekam ich nur, dass die rechnung korrekt ist und das die die nochmal geprüft haben. mehr steht da nicht drin.
können die mich so einfach abfertigen oder gibts auch einen richtigen nachweiß der prüfung?


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



painsucker schrieb:


> können die mich so einfach abfertigen oder gibts auch einen richtigen nachweiß der prüfung?


Das können die nicht aber um deine Interessen durchsetzen zu können, müsstest du wahrscheinlich einen Anwalt bemühen müssen. Es geht um das "Technische Prüfprotokoll" nach § 16 TKV (Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung vom 01.01.2001), siehe auch > HIER <. Das Prüfprotokoll wird nicht von dem Telco erstellt sondern mMn von einem Sachverständigen. Das LG München erklärte in seiner Entscheidung unter Az: 26 O  850/03:





> Gemäß § 16 Abs. 3 TKV obliegt der  Klägerin als Anbieter der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zur Schnittstelle technisch  einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische  Prüfung Mängel, welche die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflusst haben  könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, dass die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters  unrichtig ermittelt sind.


----------



## painsucker (6 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



> Das können die nicht aber um deine Interessen durchsetzen zu können, müsstest du wahrscheinlich einen Anwalt bemühen müssen



ja sieht wohl leider so aus. ist es eigentlich zu spät jetzt nen rechtsschutz abzuschließen oder kann man den sofort nach abschluss in anspruch nehmen?


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*



painsucker schrieb:


> ist es eigentlich zu spät jetzt nen rechtsschutz abzuschließen ?


Rechtsschutzversicherung - Beginn des Versicherungsschutzes | Versicherungsrecht | anwalt.de-Rechtstipp, Rechtsanwalt, Rechtsberatung


> Ab wann ist man versichert?
> 
> Regelmäßig enthalten die ABR eine sog. Wartezeitklausel, wonach der Versicherungsschutz erst nach Ablauf dieser Frist (häufig drei Monate) eintritt. Hierdurch soll gewährleistet werden, dass die Versicherung nicht für diejenigen Sachverhalte eintreten muss, die schon vor Abschluss des Versicherungsvertrages vorliegen.


Da der Sachverhalt bereits eingetreten ist, geht da nichts.


----------



## painsucker (6 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

hm mist :unzufrieden:
wenn man sich nicht für alles im leben absichert
werd wohl trotzdem eine mal abschließen für die zukunft.
werd erst mal zu ner rechtsberatumg gehen und mal gucken was die sagen.

danke euch für eure hilfe

ach ich hab übrigen den support von der pferdeseite (howrse) mal angeschrieben und um mithilfe gebeten, da ich ja noch nich mal nen account bei den habe um sachen über die teure nummer dort zu kaufen.
den ihre antwort war schon mal positiv. die versuchen mir zu helfen so gut es geht. und versuchen nun account-kauf-aktivitäten mit meinem einzelverbindungsnachweiß zu vergleichen.


----------



## painsucker (8 August 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hey wie gesagt habe ich ja mich mit Howrse in verbindung gesetzt. Die sagten ich solle mich mal mit dem Passkaufanbieter NetM in verbindung setzen, weil die sämtliche transaktionen über diese nummer ausüben.
Kennt jemand NetM?
Wer bekommt denn nun eigentlich die Kohle dieser 0900 Nummer.
Atlas, Howrse, NetM???


----------



## painsucker (20 November 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Hi ich habe ja von Voda den Technischen Nachweis nach § 45i Abs. 1 TKG angefordert. Die haben mir dann die angehängten Seiten zugeschickt. Ist der das? Sieht so unspektakulär und nichtssagend aus.

Seite1
Seite2


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Das ist gar nix. Das technische Prüfprotokoll sollte ein Gutachten sein, was aber eigentlich kein Provider erstellt, schon gar nicht in so unspektakulären Fällen.


----------



## 118xx (20 November 2009)

*AW: 0900 auf Arcor und Voda Rechnung im gleichen Zeitraum*

Solche "Prüfungsdokumentationen" verschickt Vodafon schon lange seit diesem Urteil:
AG Geldern: Keine Entgelt bei fehlender techn. Überprüfung - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr
Ob das ausreicht wurde soweit ersichtlich noch nie in einem Urteil erörtert. 
Wenn ich mir diese Entscheidung ansehe kommen mir Zweifel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...efung-nach-45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html


----------

